# Slow Oil Leak From Throttle Body?



## mikeaten (Jan 13, 2016)

I just got done replacing the valve cover for the second time (first time was 2.5 years ago) due to another failed pressure regulator and noticed an oil leak. It appears to be coming from the throttle body and dripping down onto the hoses beneath. Question is, why is there oil there in the first place? Is this a symptom of the infamous PCV check valve? I am hoping to find the source of the leak before I taking parts off. Any help is appreciated as always


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably the check has failed. You need to look to see if it's still there. If it's not, change the intake or put in the check kit that's sold on this site.


----------

